#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Pls cadd 14.4

## raz

Did you know? PLS CADD 14.4 and others modules like TOWER* PLS-POLE & SAPS are available.

See **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Who can make a key-gen or c..rack solution?



RazSee More: Pls cadd 14.4

----------


## cadguy

Already done.

----------


## raz

> Already done.



And you will provide us for a special price! Thanks cadguy. All people in egpet love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## abasy ali

> And you will provide us for a special price! Thanks cadguy. All people in egpet love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Haha we love him

----------


## raz

> Haha we love him



yeah!!!! is the best *****er around the world and with a spirit of full contribution 


************pure sarcasm ^^

----------


## abasy ali

> yeah!!!! is the best *****er around the world and with a spirit of full contribution 
> 
> 
> ************pure sarcasm ^^



hehehe !!!yes*its just "***** pure sarcasm"

----------


## raz

I have PLS CADD 14.2 running on windows 10

----------


## PemulA

> I have PLS CADD 14.2 running on windows 10



please share it in this forum

----------


## solly155

Can you please share it with us?

----------


## ahmetyoldas

hey Raz why dont you share=)) waiting good news from u..

----------


## Maradona12345

Hello All,

I'm new to this community and I would like to introduce myself.
So i have not found a section "Must read for new members" to see the rules of this forum, can anyone direct me if there is any?
Other than that, I guess here we 'buy' c.r.a.c.k softwares? (i dont see any download link for the PLS 14.4)

Ciao!

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Maradona12345

Thank you!


Although this is not the pls-cadd software but rather some tutorials and videos.See More: Pls cadd 14.4

----------


## William Ronald Oscanoa

Please can you reupload.

----------


## loqui

Please reupload.

----------


## GIN2873_

&#191;? Dont work

----------


## torojo21

Hola, podrias compartir nuevamente el pls?
gracias de antemano

----------


## torojo21

cadguy, could shearing please the pls 14

----------


## milagros

Please could you load the pls-cadd 14.4 in a link again?

----------


## DarkyGames

Hi this link is wrong!!! Please upload.

----------


## obcy33

Anybody?

----------


## cadguy

> cadguy, could shearing please the pls 14



I can give on exchange.

----------


## alanmathtur

Be aware of scams... a lot of sh*tty people on the Internet.

----------


## cadguy

> Be aware of scams... a lot of sh*tty people on the Internet.



And much more beggars.

----------


## petersson

i have PI$ v14. contact me via DM

See More: Pls cadd 14.4

----------


## nicers

por favor podrian compartir el DLTCAD 2014???

----------


## JMEDINA100

Can anyone share PLS Cadd 14 or newest, please ?

----------


## cadguy

14 => 14.4 => now 15.3

----------


## blaken

Hola, 
Podriais subir de nuevo el enlace del PLS CADD.

Gracias.

----------


## Frank2390

Please, someone could pass me the plscad 14.4, it is urgent. Thank you

----------


## idz

Hello, would like to introduce myself.
To be honest I just registered here because I'm looking for a version of pls-cadd to start learning it (I would appreciate to regen the wetransfer link), 
but I've found really interesting information and engineering facts. I'll contribute as much I can. 
Thanks, idz

----------


## scar35

can you please review the link? its out...

----------


## mercure19100

can you please review the link? its out...

----------


## georgehenrys

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] the link expired, can you repost it please.

----------


## Kaja146

Please share pls cadd any *****ed version.

----------


## Kaja146

Please send link of pls cadd of any *****ed version.

----------

